# gameguard error 380 (2 moons)



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok so i was playing this game called 2moons for about a month it was awesome and i got addicted to it. its kinda like WOW but free. so anyway, one i clicked the launcher and it did nothing for awhile then a error poped up and said connection error. i was like ok w/e and tried again the same thing happened. so i decided to just play a different game. and i tried to log into it (Gunz Online hosted by ijji.com) and it came up with a connection error as well it said "Gameguard execute error 380 failed to connect to gameguard update server. please try again later or check personal firewall settings" so i tried again later (1.5 weeks now) and im still getting that message. i did some research on this to try and fix the problem all the sites i went to said to turn off my firewall while playing the game so i turned it off and i still get the same msg. they also said to delete gameguard and when u run the game again it will update it and ull b fine. that also didnt work. I would be really really greatful if some1 knew how to fix this and tell me. thanks!


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

bump!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

If more than one game is having a problem, then it may be a router issue, if you have one.

If you do, try putting your pc directly into your modem (note that you will need to power down all devices for a minute, then put the power back in the devices, modem first, then PC)


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

I am using a router but I was using a router b4 and it worked fine it just suddenly stopped working. But of course I'll give this a try. There r 2 cords in the back a grey one and a blue one. the blue one is connected to the router and the back of the computer the grey connects the router to my internet box thingy (i have cogeco internet and linksys router if that helps) so unplugged the grey cords and plugged the blue cord from the router to the internet box thingy (so the internet box thingy was connected to the computer thru the blue cord) and it still doesnt work.


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

I also read about updating my router but uuuhhhh how do i do that??? and if that doesn work would reformating the computer solve this problem?


----------



## Blinding (Feb 2, 2007)

Reformatting would most likely not help and I would save it as a VERY last resort. As for the error, Gameguard errors dont have anything to do with your router most of the time. Ive played a good amount of MMos that use GG and have been able to fix all my errors right here on my PC. 380, if memory serves, is GG failing to update. Most of the time you can find a manual update on the website of the game you are playing, but if not, deleting the GG folder in ALL of the games that use it and then running the selected game should work. If it still doesnt work, you can try updating your routers firmware/drivers etc or portforwarding if you know how to do it. If none of these work post again and I'll give you a few last resort options.


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok i tried deleting all the gg folders already i turned off firewalls and anti virus stuff. my router has the up2date stuff (i think i wouldnt have the 1st clue on how 2 do it i went to the site and didnt find nething (linksys model WRT54GR), and on the website u can only download the game (which i also tried and didnt work). I also deleted some HOSTS files in system32 etc folder which did nothing. I pretty much tried everything that other websites said i google'd gameguard 380 error and tried everything on the 1st 1-4 pages.
im out of ideas lol. cuz the game worked perfectly fine b4 then it just stopped working....


----------



## Blinding (Feb 2, 2007)

Tryed reinstalling the game? I really think it might be the multiple games you have with GG conflicting with eachother.


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

i deleted all my games and reinstalled the one i wanted and it didnt work. also it worked fine b4 when i had 3 games with it. this is retarded becuz it just stopped working one day.
i just tried deleting all the gg folders again and it didnt work.


----------



## Blinding (Feb 2, 2007)

Hmm. Maybe you are having trouble getting a GG update.Try finding a manual update for it, or using a proxy to bypass it, although the proxy could cause slower gameplay for you depending on your computer/internet.


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

=/ thats wut the 380 error is... its the error where it cant connect to the gameguard stuff to update. becuz every 2 mins ur stuff is sent thru it to check if ur hacking or w/e. and i cant connect to them. how would i manually update GG? proxy? how would i get this to work its not a website game its a download and .exe luancher game.


----------



## doubleabattery (Sep 29, 2007)

ok i fixed it. and for all those ppl also looking for the answer to fix this problem. if the other stuff doesnt work. then reformating is the only option. well i can play again thanks ne way guys!


----------



## Steeeveen (Oct 5, 2007)

U could of just went to C:/WINDOWS/system32/drivers/etc/hosts and delete everything but the numbers. it should like Local Host (Numbers)
Same thing happens to maplestory.


----------

